# Pulled the trigger on the Traeger



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Found this at Costco for a price about $150 lower than I have seen anywhere else, so I was tempted beyond what I was able to withstand. 
[/IMG]







[/URL]http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" alt="huge29'salbum on Photobucket" /></a>[/IMG]


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice! One of these days I'll pull the trigger on one.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Very cool, please let us know how it works... I've been wondering about getting one myself. I was actually at Costco yesterday as well and saw those but, I also saw a Vision Kamado style cooker there that really peaked my interest.

I see you UDS back there too... I just barely built one of those and I love it. How do you like yours?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

looks pretty sweet! give us a full report after you cook up some stuff. I want to buy one.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice looking cooker!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

sknabnoj said:


> I see you UDS back there too... I just barely built one of those and I love it. How do you like yours?


I have had the UDS for about two years and really like it; used it a lot and have always had great results. I was hoping for something a little easier to use, not having to use the weed burner and monitor it every half hour or so. I just did a little chicken last night and it turned out okay, but the real test is next Saturday with the brisket, I will let you know then.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

they do great Huge I have done many briskets on mine.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

yeah


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I have had mine for about a year. Try the Carne Asada and the Tri-tip from Costco. Just made my mouth water. Can't cook a bad meal on a Traeger. You'll love it.


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

Saw it at Costco today. Had the wife not been there to pull me away, I would have brought one home with me.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

*Treager*



OldEphraim said:


> Saw it at Costco today. Had the wife not been there to pull me away, I would have brought one home with me.


Pulled the trigger today. Got the cold smoke add on, cover and 4 bags of pellets. Free shipping and no tax from Treager. My old smoker bit the dust last weekend. Upgrade was in order.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I forgot all about this thread. The brisket was only a point that was like 4 lbs and it took like 9 hours and was not all that great. The fan seemed to big in that it just blew the smoke right threw it. The temps varied widely like 50 degrees too high and then 30 too low. IN reading more about that and how to fix it, I found many similar complaints on the small ones, so I returned it and got my son a Savage 7mm-08.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I was the fortunate recipient of a bradley smoker. Mine has the manual temperature control. I smoked black bear bratwurst last month - they were excellent.

Coincidentally, I shot the bear with a savage 7mm-08.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Got the unit today. Assembled, fired it up, seasoned it, and then cold smoked several chunks of cheese w/apple pellets. Superb!


----------

